# Robust Tools LLC



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how long Robust Tools LLC has been in business? Has anyone had dealings with them? Some of the dealers listed on the Robust web site do not seem to have Robust Lathes listed on the dealers web site. Did you buy direct from Robust or go through a dealer? Are you satisfied? Any other comments?

Thanks in advance 
Eugene


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I just bought a tool rest directly from Robust. Brent English is the owner/designer/builder. He's a really great guy. I've been watching the lathes evolve for about 5 years or so, I don' t remember how long they've actually been on the market. Since I've only dealt with him directly I don't know about other dealers. I know several owners of his lathes and they all like them very much. My new tool rest is the best one in my inventory. I had it custom made. He put the 12" mini lathe tool rest on a 1" big lathe bar and then cut the tool rest down to 10 3/4 for me. It is perfect for doing a lot of what I do. I will probably order another one in a different size later.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Eugene,
I thought I had sent this post last night but I must have hit the wrong button 'cause I don't see it. Anyway, Bill Grumbine came to our woodturning club for a two day demo earlier this year. He was touting the Robust lathes all during the demo. He said he is a dealer for them. He is located in PA. Here is a link to his site:

http://www.wonderfulwood.com/

Mike Hawkins:shifty:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*robust lathes*

I have been trying to access his site for a while now and it is currently under construction.I have also sent a few emails and no respnse.Not like Bill at all,great guy.So he must be having puter troubles.
Ken


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I know Brent, he lives not too far from me. The lathes are pretty much custom built as you order them. He has just moved his "factory" from his garage to a larger shop and now has a couple of employees. The tool rests John mentioned are the best I have ever used. I am planning on replacing one of my OneWay lathes with a Robust. They are well built and have some interesting innovations built into them.


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. When I posted the questions about Robust Tools I had never heard of them. After I saw the first few replies to my questions I was impressed. I talked with the lady at Robust Tools before I went out of town on business. She was a lot of help, very patient, and answered all of my guestions. I need to turn both spindles for furniture and bowls. If I can build the necessary skill I would like to turn hollow forms. I think the Robust lathe is the best choice for a lathe that can do all of these types of turning. I also think that the Robust will last a long time and is well designed and built. This is reflected in the price that I will have to pay. When I add the extension, tilt away tail stock, 3HP motor, crating fee, and shipping it will be more money than I had budgeted for a lathe. I may have to save for a month or two before I can get one but it will be worth it.
Thanks to all who responded to my request for information. I do not know anything about lathes. I may have made the wrong decision without your help.


----------

